# Wolfie Doesn't Like My Screen Name Anymore!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If my screen name wasn't egregg57, (which by the way E is the first intitial of my first name and gregg is my last name, 57 is an arbitrary number)....

What would it be?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not being the creative type when it comes to names (can you tell?







), I can't help there. However, you realize the danger you just put yourself in by posting this. I suspect there will be some ..... err..... creative suggestions....


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

how about 57gregge

or

wolfie_made_me_change_my_name

I have ton of others that are just not appropriate for outbackers.com, however they are all making me laugh out loud with tears in my eyes!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA! I can't wait for the replies to *this* one!









And just to set the record straight....it's not that _*I *_don't like *ERIC's* screen name .... it's just that I would, indeed, be a rich woman if I had $1 for every time I've said to an Outbacker "Greg? Who's Greg? Ohhhhhhhh - *ERRRRRRIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCC*"

Posting this question on this board was *ERIC's* idea .....but does that _really_ surprise _anyone_????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I can't wait for the replies to *this* one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...like anyone's going to believe *THAT!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I can't wait for the replies to *this* one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...like anyone's going to believe *THAT!*
[/quote]
Honestly, it doesn't really matter to me what your screen name is .... Kathy & I can still call you anything we want to .... and you ALWAYS seem to answer!

<Good boy...want a cookie?







>


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just for the record....I thought your name WAS Gregg and that you were 57, born in 57.....

I have no room to talk...I'm not 86, wasn't born in 86.....

I'd keep it...Wolfie will still love you anyway.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I can't wait for the replies to *this* one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...like anyone's going to believe *THAT!*
[/quote]
Honestly, it doesn't really matter to me what your screen name is .... Kathy & I can still call you anything we want to .... and you ALWAYS seem to answer!

<Good boy...want a cookie?







>
[/quote]

OH!! OH!! REALLY!! Look...I know where you live and where you keep your beer!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OH!! OH!! REALLY!! Look...I know where you live and where you keep your beer!!

[/quote]

Oh Eric, when will you learn? Wolfie knows where our Outback sleeps for the winter







, besides, she has won every discussion, dispute or or disagreement that has ever arisen.She has nailed you every time you have something less than true or intelligent







.Does an EGG really want to mess with a WOLF?








Back away slowly with head down and you won't get humiliated and pummeled here in public


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Come on over! I think Kathy has more of that Blueberry Stuff waiting for you....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Come on over! I think Kathy has more of that Blueberry Stuff waiting for you....


 Come on! You can do better than that! I love that stuff!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> She has nailed you every time you have something less than true or intelligent


 I believe "SHE" would be the operative word there. "Less than true or intelligent" ???? Not my friend.







Hey, maybe someone on Mars didn't know that "Wolfie is a girl". Who knows??? Consider it as a public service...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

How about: "





















(The Outbacker formerly known as egregg57)"

I'm just sayin'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> How about: "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, I think you nailed it!









or maybe 









or









Oh - the possibilities are endless ....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> How about: "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh that's good Doug,







real Good! encourage her!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

'Axle Deep At Wolfwood'?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> 'Axle Deep At Wolfwood'?



















Oh Yeah!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AxleDeep .... I like it!

But then folks would be asking me about "Axle" .... and that's my uncle....so I'd be right back in the same place ....*"oooooohhhhh, you mean ERIC"*


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

How bout staffnapper.
Or Eric 57


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if its because some of us at the rally kept calling you Greg - thinking it was your first name


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Maybe just change your first name to Greg.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

How about NHrocketlauncher









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I wonder if its because some of us at the rally kept calling you Greg - thinking it was your first name


Could Be!! I have been called a lot of things!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> How about NHrocketlauncher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes...the Heat Seeking Woflie Missile of Mayhem...a definate possibility.

Staffnapper is also a good one....Hmm so many choices!


----------

